# Philly Cop Shot In The Name Of Islam



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Police: Shooter Says He Shot Cop In The Name Of Islam, pledged alleigance to Islam in police interview

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2016/01/0...officer-survives-ambush-suspect-arrested.html


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I am very glad the officer survived that and had the wherewithal to protect himself.

Attacked in the name of Islam. Who could have possibly expected that to ever happen?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

FOX 29 News Philadelphia | WTXF

was carrying the police statement live.
Philadelphia police: Officer shot while in police cruiser - Story | WTXF

It's on like donkey kong


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The only white who talked said something about this wasn't about Islam and it's tenets

The Black Men didn't agree,one being Chief, one being the commish

Said shooter said he shot the cop because cops enforce laws that are contrary to Islam


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A BLACK shoots at a WHITE police officer sitting in his marked cruiser with a stolen police gun.

Fires at the officer 11 times! Hits him three,

Started about 20 feet away finished with the gun in the window of the cruiser!

Officer shoots at fleeing suspect, apparently hits him.

NOW HERE IS THE IMPORTANT PART!

Captured, Shooter claims he did it in the name of Izslime, police conference claims it was not a terrorist action and nothing to do with peaceful Izslime.

They specified, the peaceful religion of Izslime, interesting, yes. Control?

WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON HERE????

IS THIS NOT A BLATENT CONTROL OF INFORMATION???

WHY THE HELL ARE THEY COVERING FOR A SHITHOLE OF A RELIGION?

HOW MANY INCIDENTS LIKE THIS ARE THEY COVERING UP IN THE NAME OF IZSLIME???

IS THIS PART OF THE BEGINING OF MUZSLIME TAKEOVER??

Oh, yes, the feds are involved, probably told the PD to put a cap on it..

Note, for those of you who read my postings, I am aware of my spelling of Izslime, it is a condensing of IT IS SLIME, AKA islam.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for the assist, SOCOM. I need to do some more studying on the control panel, it seems.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Regardless, punish the criminal with a twist on Sharia. Before beheading him, shove a pork chop up his behind. Oh and chop off his hand for stealing first.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Farkin' muslime bastages doing what these scumbags do. Our government lets them in the country at an astonishing rate, gives them freebies and they have no intent on doing anything but continuing their goal of jihad/caliphate. 

Close the border, build the wall, deport any and all that do not have citizenship. Revoke all Visas and do not offer any new ones for at least 10 years.

Oh and it was a stolen gun! How is BHOzo's executive nonsense going to address this? What an idiot.

As far as this criminal muslime, pork chop up the ass then death penalty immediately sounds like fair punishment.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

One of the crazy aspects of such incidents is the Feds are using our tax dollars to fund converting black thugs into radical muslims in the prison system..as I'm sure most of us already knew. 
U.S. Prisons Churning Out Thousands Of Radicalized Inmates | The Daily Caller


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

me being a cruel human to any one whom must harm any body , so I say wrap him in bacon and start cooking his ass alive that's justice in my book
fight fear with fear because the fear VS hugs and PC is getting our asses kicked
edit
I how islam shiaalala law BS!!has such double standards , if you steal you lose a hand but stealing to kill a innocent is ok . rape is not allowed unless its a infidel or its a white westerner ! 
they should be happy I am not POTUS because ill already nuked them 5 times by now and 2 more to make sure I cleaned the whole slate


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This officer had amazing resolve to handle this situation.
I read his arm took the most damage, so he likely shielded himself with it, and was STILL able to return fire and hit the suspect.
God bless you, sir.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The shooter must have been o'slimers muzslime cousin.

He won't be talking about the peaceful religion over this one.

This will get buried on a federal level.

Means nothing, cop was white, no nothing here.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Makes you wonder what would have happened if the cop was black instead of white!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Terrorist Says He Shot Philadelphia Cop in the Name of Islam, Democrat Mayor Says It Had Nothing to Do With Islam - The Rush Limbaugh Show


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Obama can call this workplace violence.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jim Kenney Mayor of Philadelphia is mentally ill and a blatant liar. He needs to be impeached or removed from office.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It seems the good mayor went out of his way to declare this shooting in no way is a reflection on the good people who worship Allah and practice islam. What a bunch of horseshit. A damn shameful display of arrogance and stupidity. How does this ass wipe mayor sleep at night after shoveling that crap I will never know. We will see more and more of this. They just caught an ISIS sympathizer here in Houston and one in California. What a traitor Oblunder is. How many Americans will die at the hands of terrorist he let into the country before he sheds a damn tear for them?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jim Kenney Mayor stands up there with his PC BS. While even the black officials are saying he did it for ISIS. Then of course the shooters mother, says he was hearing voices and that he was a devout Muslim. Sounds like moma trying to set up a defense.
Next they will be asking for charges against the Office for shooting while he was running away.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Odd stuff... would likely just get written off as some crazy dude shot a cop if not for all the Islamophobia.

I'm geussing tons of people have done this sort of thing in the name of God, Jesus etc.. before.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Will2 said:


> Odd stuff... would likely just get written off as some crazy dude shot a cop if not for all the Islamophobia.
> 
> I'm geussing tons of people have done this sort of thing in the name of God, Jesus etc.. before.


No. Islam does not get along with other cultures or religions very well. As far as Jesus or Christianity being equally faulty, stick to the subject or Go back to your hooka. The guy said he did it for Islam.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will2 said:


> Odd stuff... would likely just get written off as some crazy dude shot a cop if not for all the Islamophobia.
> 
> I'm geussing tons of people have done this sort of thing in the name of God, Jesus etc.. before.


Your continued posting of the most utterly ridiculous things reveals your obvious mental illness.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Will2 said:


> Odd stuff... would likely just get written off as some crazy dude shot a cop if not for all the Islamophobia.
> 
> I'm geussing tons of people have done this sort of thing in the name of God, Jesus etc.. before.


 Before you rush to his defense do you even read anything.
1. He said why he did it
2. His mother said he was a DEVOUT Muslim
3. He repeated why he did it


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Seems more news a few facts left out. The shooter that had nothing to do with ISIS made a couple trips to the middle east.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Do you think Obama's "son" would look like him?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Seriously after this Muslim shot the officer he turned and left . The office went after him and shot him from the back. Going along with black lives madder rules the office is in the wrong. Once the BG walked away, the office should not have shot him from the back.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Will2 said:


> Odd stuff... would likely just get written off as some crazy dude shot a cop if not for all the Islamophobia.
> 
> I'm geussing tons of people have done this sort of thing in the name of God, Jesus etc.. before.


^^^^^^^^^ ?????????????


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

The blame goes right to the " White House " with the Muslim in the oval office . Ohhhhhhh Shit did I just say that ? lmao all the way to the X-BOX "Gun Cabinet" for protection .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> ^^^^^^^^^ ?????????????


Yes...As Darth Vader says, "idiocy is strong in that one".

(Not you A Watchman, W... I... double hockey sticks)


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Seriously after this Muslim shot the officer he turned and left . The office went after him and shot him from the back. Going along with black lives madder rules the office is in the wrong. Once the BG walked away, the office should not have shot him from the back.


Not necessarily correct, the shooter was still armed and a threat, could have turned at any time and re-engaged.

Me, when an LEO, I would have shot him as many times as needed to take him out of the fight after being shot by him, or another PO having been shot by him.

If I said what I wanted to about BLM, I would be kicked off of here.

Let this suffice, one of their crowd received the Darwin award, the others should step up and claim theirs, properly deserved.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

UPDATE 7-Gunman Citing Islamic State Ambushes Philadelphia Policeman


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

sooo he played football (not pro or semi pro)and had a few head injures from hits?
so dose this mean I am going to start shooting? because i had more then a few bumps with the head injuries a very huge list of f*cking injuries
so i want my tax money back seeing the swat team has been late for years to come pick me up
this mother is just making excuses for her ****ed up kid and i will bet out of 7 kids 6 of them are pieces of sh8t as well and if that's the case they need to stop all government benefits she is getting if she is not then make her pay for the money its costing these thugs she gives birth to
is it just me or every time a piece of shit gets killed all the people go and claim or say , he was such good boy he was so quiet and kept to him self . mean time the bastard has been arrested for violence giving more tickets then i have fingers and toes for loud music when driving the car that has writing on the side" kill the pigs or whites or government is paying to live like a king mofo , if any one says he was a good boy you put that person in a 6x6x8 foot box 1 small window facing the picture of this bastard and leave them with a rope hanging and just feed them plain rice beans no flavor added with multivitamins and water then leave them their until they hang them selves .

think I went a little overboard? i don't want the government put me on the terrorist watch list for speaking the truth , i wonder who knocking at my door....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gambit, control yourself, no need to get worked up about the union garbage trucks not taking out the long overdue rotting piles.

Things are coming to a head in the near future. 

The key word is purge.

Method, Templar.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

funny you said that i was a union garbage truck driver / helper it is how the dipshit hit me with his street racing Honda that hit and run taken my large ass out and his mother saying he is a good boy as they reattaching my left arm back
speeding tickets / over due fines for street racing / intoxication at 8:30ish am time of incident 
how i wanted to smack that mother so bad and i don't like women abusers , it why i hate when people say they good people
well now im all pissed off back to my kiddie pool


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

gambit said:


> funny you said that i was a union garbage truck driver / helper it is how the dipshit hit me with his street racing Honda that hit and run taken my large ass out and his mother saying he is a good boy as they reattaching my left arm back
> speeding tickets / over due fines for street racing / intoxication at 8:30ish am time of incident
> how i wanted to smack that mother so bad and i don't like women abusers , it why i hate when people say they good people
> well now im all pissed off back to my kiddie pool


Garbage truck taking out garbage was an analogy, no reference to you.

There is a lot of garbage that needs to be, taken out.

Women like that need a good kick in the dupa, enough to send them 100 feet through the air, high enough to catch their kids body parts.

What you did was a dangerous job, I know of one who was killed.

Just like being a PO, can get killed on the street real easy, all too common.

I hope you are/ have recovered from it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> UPDATE 7-Gunman Citing Islamic State Ambushes Philadelphia Policeman


So the little islamic slimeball is going to try and use the "I was in a moped accident earlier in my life so now I can shoot cops" defense?

Hang the bastard immediately after trial.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

sorry I misread it and should double checked before posting and then hitting enter, my bad being stupid 
yea my was dangerous an be shocked the stories from a guy shooting one a guy from AWI just because he would not take a half filled propane tank to picking up trash just to get pricked by a used needle 'that happens allot '
PO's have it way more dangerous job in my opinion 
and I never will recover I am going back again for it again 7years later


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Will2 said:


> Odd stuff... would likely just get written off as some crazy dude shot a cop if not for all the Islamophobia.
> I'm geussing tons of people have done this sort of thing in the name of God, Jesus etc.. before.


*Be so kind as to name one Christian, who blew somebodies brains out, in the name of Christ. That is just sloppy thinking from you, it is idiotic.
Then name a few times that Muslims have bombed each other, I can think of one just sitting here.*


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> So the little islamic slimeball is going to try and use the "I was in a moped accident earlier in my life so now I can shoot cops" defense?
> 
> Hang the bastard immediately after trial.


Why bother with a trial, he confessed.

Hang him now!

Sad though, no chance, look at the muzslime bastard Hassan, sentenced to death, still around.

We could take this turd and fly him to Syria, drop him in to join isil from 10,000 feet without a parachute.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> *Be so kind as to name one Christian, who blew somebodies brains out, in the name of Christ. That is just sloppy thinking from you, it is idiotic.
> Then name a few times that Muslims have bombed each other, I can think of one just sitting here.*


You'd do well to place that member on your ignore list. Life is too short to read such things.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Just heard the cop is saying he had an Angel in the car with him. What a deal. Praise the Lord!


----------



## Major "Hawk" (Dec 6, 2015)

It just goes to show how crazy this World, and our Country has become. Than people wonder why we prepper's, and survivalist are so set on our way of life. I agree with Trump as we need to shut down our Borders and figure a better way of information exchange with other countries for those in certain countries or travelling to certain countries. A well armed citizen, is the defense of our own lives.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Why bother with a trial, he confessed.
> 
> Hang him now!
> 
> ...


that be a waste of fuel just to fly him there
it be better to put explosives on him before the drop this way we can kill more then 2 birds 1 bomb , and don't forget to wrap his ass with bacon and pork bones this way we have pork bone shrapnel


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

New AzzHat Mayor wants' BeBlabio type headlines!

Philadelphia mayor: Attack on officer not linked to Islam

Philadelphia mayor: Attack on officer not linked to Islam | On Air Videos | Fox News

Where do these politicians come from? The Barry Soetero School of Retards?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Just heard the alleged perp had took trips to Saudi Arabia and somewhere else over in that cesspool area. How does a typical hood rat get the money to do that?


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Just heard the alleged perp had took trips to Saudi Arabia and somewhere else over in that cesspool area. How does a typical hood rat get the money to do that?


government paying for his bills and more


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

gambit said:


> that be a waste of fuel just to fly him there
> it be better to put explosives on him before the drop this way we can kill more then 2 birds 1 bomb , and don't forget to wrap his ass with bacon and pork bones this way we have pork bone shrapnel


Give him an enema of Astrolite G, mixed with bacon fat then plug with a pork shoulder, bombs away!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

He has been charged but not with terrorism. He will serve little time on attempted murder.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

That cop is a tough SOB. Gets shot three times and still chases him down and shoots him in the ass. As these events happen not only here but over in Europe, the politicians who are wanting them here are going to look dumber and dumber. It wouldn't surprise me if a lynch mob formed somewhere in the south and ran these f*cks out of their territory.


----------



## JohnSmith (Jan 11, 2016)

A criminal is a criminal.


----------



## Joe Smith (Aug 21, 2015)

I gess yu rite dere, but wat happen he aint un a dem dere guys he wun a dem guys we send de army out fere we got way 2 many dem guys here now i betcha


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Philly Police Probe Tip That Group With ?Radical Beliefs? Wants to Harm Officers | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

taken bets that if more come out of the woodwork and the police shots back and kills one of them , that blacklivesmatter will be all over it like Al racebaiter Sharpton on a pill of money
and don't forget even thou they open fire on the officers that mothers father hommies will all say they was good boys/girls who kept to themselves make people smile and all that other horse shit


----------



## JohnSmith (Jan 11, 2016)

Mi fren rafel n Muhammad hajj


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

JohnSmith said:


> Mi fren rafel n Muhammad hajj


I keep reading your posts in hope that you are at least funny or witty. You have proven to be neither. That's on you.


----------



## JohnSmith (Jan 11, 2016)

His usnt ezy


----------



## JohnSmith (Jan 11, 2016)

Tey wrr bot mnkys nywey WI doN lek mnky


----------



## JohnSmith (Jan 11, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I keep reading your posts in hope that you are at least funny or witty. You have proven to be neither. That's on you.


Yur jus ay monkeys


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

John, you're not funny. More than a pinch spoils the stew.


----------



## JohnSmith (Jan 11, 2016)

Mi neboR he's ay pet mnky steve


----------



## JohnSmith (Jan 11, 2016)

Yer Jud jelus


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

James, er, John; pay attention. The dude with the gaff is going to take you off stage if you are not careful.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

It may even be the 3rd time ?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Philly Police Probe Tip That Group With ?Radical Beliefs? Wants to Harm Officers | Video | TheBlaze.com


FOX news is reporting on it now


----------



## OSOKILL (Jun 4, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I keep reading your posts in hope that you are at least funny or witty. You have proven to be neither. That's on you.


hmm good point I will have to remember this for the next time yer neither funny or witty and being a pain in my backside ha


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

MisterMills357 said:


> *Be so kind as to name one Christian, who blew somebodies brains out, in the name of Christ. That is just sloppy thinking from you, it is idiotic.
> Then name a few times that Muslims have bombed each other, I can think of one just sitting here.*


Believe it or not, statistically the #1 cause of people committing murder is "God told them to"

I'll get some names for you just hold on.

This is actually a big chunk of the history I studied as a matter of fact.

To go back to this we must first start with the Late Roman Empire, since you want :shot to death: as opposed to sword, execution, inquisition, etc.. I'll just skip right along to modern times, leap frogging over the Papacy, and Charlemagne, and England and all that Jazz, even past the Mayflower, and the early Britons in America purging the "native" "savagages"

However there is lots of info on that if you want to get a good sense of the past here is one such example http://www.truthbeknown.com/victims.htm

This is the first one I found.

"3. In another report of God makes people do crazy things- a woman faced murder charges in 2008 for killing her common law husband. *Donna Marie Redding* told authorities her husband used the Lord's name in vein too often so she shot him. Redding said, "Jesus told me to do it" and that her husband was "the devil". She shot and killed her husband with a shotgun while her nephew and brother-in-law invlogged a natural spring outside the couples home. Without warning, Jesus whispered in Redding's ear and she ended an innocent man's life. "

This one isn't jesus but the bible itself, its a little more well known

"5. Last but not least, cult leader Charles Manson, ordered his followers to go on a killing spree in the late 1960's because the Bible and The Beatles told him to. Manson's interpretation of the book of Revelations was that he was the fifth angle whose responsibility was to restore social order. He was to ignite a race war between Blacks and Whites in his Helter Skelter plan, which would result in the death of one-third of the population. "

Since you just wanted one name I will leave it there.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christian_terrorism

Come on if this wern't Islam the dude would be a quack. There are millions of non crazy Muslims in America, it just so happens some muslims are mentally ill too. Take it in perspective.

Plently of sane moderate muslims don't go around enforcing Sharia law on non muslims. It just so happens this dude snapped and thought that Sharia had a higher standing than the US legal codes in the US.

Its like going to Britain and trying to force American law there, driving on the other side of the road, people just don't do that. The guy had delusions of grandeur and was firmly detached from reality. If he was sane he would not have simply turned and walked away, it is obvious the guy was out of touch.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I keep reading your posts in hope that you are at least funny or witty. You have proven to be neither. That's on you.


wait a second slip
dose this mean I am witty or funny? 
I feel so special :tongue:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ffadmin said:


> hmm good point I will have to remember this for the next time yer neither funny or witty and being a pain in my backside ha


Hmmm, and that would be like?...NEVER! Ha!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Seriously, are you really that crazy Will?



Will2 said:


> Believe it or not, statistically the #1 cause of people committing murder is "God told them to"
> 
> I'll get some names for you just hold on.
> 
> ...


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

There is a lot of bacon and or pork abuse going on in this thread. As a lover of bacon pork and other pork related items of great tastiness I implore you to cease and desist offering this waste of flesh and air things I love and adore. Thank you all and God bless this officer may he have a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Not out of touch. Out of bullets. 
He ran his coward ass away. 
Seriously, when you take your medication, are you monitored to see if you swallowed it?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

TacticalCanuck said:


> There is a lot of bacon and or pork abuse going on in this thread. As a lover of bacon pork and other pork related items of great tastiness I implore you to cease and desist offering this waste of flesh and air things I love and adore. Thank you all and God bless this officer may he have a speedy and full recovery.


Some reason, it won't let me like your post.... 
People, bacon is a terrible thing to waste. 
Just take the m.F.'er outside, have him dig a hole, and put three bullets in his head.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Some reason, it won't let me like your post....
> People, bacon is a terrible thing to waste.
> Just take the m.F.'er outside, have him dig a hole, and put three bullets in his head.


Shoot him ONLY ONCE, just like bacon, terrible to waste bullets.

Hell, use a plunger gun like they do on cattle, just the release of compressed air.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> Shoot him ONLY ONCE, just like bacon, terrible to waste bullets.
> 
> Hell, us a plunger gun like they do on cattle, just the release of compressed air.


The old Captive Bolt Pistol/Stun Gun.


----------

